# Preggo? Or no? ;)



## Mama2Msny6 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm involved in an animal rescue and we were called about a bunch of rats that had been removed from a hoarding situation. They were all housed together...males and females. I'm fostering 2 of the females and I'm going crazy over the "is she or isn't she" question. 

The one I'm most concerned with my daughter named Mamacita. I got her on March 9 and she weighed 240 grams. She now weighs 284 grams. I have a couple pics. First one was taken on March 21. Second was taken on March 24.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mama2Msny6 (Mar 25, 2018)

The other rat, Snow White, is quite young. She started at 127 grams and is now 166 grams. This pic is from tonight.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Do you know how old Snow White is? I've read they can become pregnant at 5 weeks old!

She would still be growing at that age (for another 6 months or so) so weight gain would be normal for her, pregnant or not.


----------



## Phoene (Dec 21, 2017)

To me (who doesn't know much about pregnant rats other than what I read) it looks like Mamacita has a little bit of a preggo belly, though it could just be a round belly. I think that Snow White has a nice, round baby belly though. I think it would be the safest for you to set up a tank in case either of them do have babies and then you wouldn't be scrambling at the last minute. Good luck with them and I hope they aren't with babies, if they are look on the bright side - you have a ton of cuteness coming up!


----------



## Mama2Msny6 (Mar 25, 2018)

Steffy said:


> Do you know how old Snow White is? I've read they can become pregnant at 5 weeks old!
> 
> She would still be growing at that age (for another 6 months or so) so weight gain would be normal for her, pregnant or not.


Not for sure. We're guessing about 2-3 months based on her size. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mvZD (Feb 26, 2017)

It's hard to tell for sure from those pics, if you got them on the 9th then they should be due by the end of this week. It's hard to tell until the last couple of days when they suddenly balloon.


----------



## Mama2Msny6 (Mar 25, 2018)

The other foster home that took in the other 2 females just received 6 little ratties from one of them. They're so cute!! I guess I'm still in preggo limbo with my girls. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

Baby rats are very cute. Keep us poted how your two potential mothers are going


----------

